# GFK Boot als Teich einrichten



## TobiasK83 (3. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe in meinem Garten ein ausrangiertes ROTES GFK Boot stehen. Dieses möchte ich gerne als kleinen Teich mit Pflanzen, kleinem Springbrunnen und 2-3 Goldfischen umfunktionieren. 

Als erstes würde ich gerne den späteren Teichraum gestalten. Dafür bräuchte ich nützliche Tipps  (Kies, Folie oder Farbe). Unter anderem weil das rot nicht sehr schön aussehen würde.

Gerne nehme ich auch Tipps zur Technik (Pumpe, Filter, Wasserspieltechnik) an.

Danke für Eure Unterstützung


----------



## Erin (3. Apr. 2017)

Moin,

schräge Idee...gefällt mir! Nur auf Fische würde ich verzichten, zu klein, zu flach und Goldfische vermehren sich emsig

Und willkommen im Forum


----------



## Lion (3. Apr. 2017)

hallo,

ja genau wie Erin schreibt, super Idee.....
Bin auf weitere Fotos gespannt.
VG. Leon


----------



## Erin (3. Apr. 2017)

Ich auch! 

Wenn das möglich ist, würde ich das Boot von innen streichen, habe aber keinen Plan, ob und was geeignet ist bzw. ob das auf dem Material überhaupt hält...außen würd ich es eigentlich so lassen, hat was...
Wenn du die Sitzflächen öffnen kannst würde ich mir dort Pflanzen einsetzen, alles was in der Flachwasserzone wächst müsste eigentlich passen. __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest sollte auch in der Mitte ohne Substrat zurecht kommen. Kiesel in der Mitte finde ich auch hübsch, aber die müsstet du dann alle Jubeljahre mal reinigen, sonst vermodert es zu sehr. Alternativ und weil ich finde, es gehört ohnehin in jeden Wasserpott, kannst du auch mit etwas größeren Steinen und Totholz gestalten.
Ein Wasserspiel passt jetzt nicht so wirklich, es sei denn, du findest einen Angler oder sowas, der Wasser spuckt und im Boot sitzt und auf Technik würde ich eigentlich ganz verzichten, zumal du sie auch kaum unsichtbar irgendwo unterbringen könntest. Ohne Fische sollte das auch so klappen und Kleingetier was von allein kommt braucht das nicht, das bekommen die Pflanzen schon hin, wenn du etwas Geduld hast 
Außenrum würde ich vielleicht noch mit hohen Gräsern arbeiten oder gar einen Miniholzsteg, dann sähe es ein wenig so aus, als läge das Boot am Wasser...

Hast du noch einen anderen Teich?


----------



## TobiasK83 (4. Apr. 2017)

Ja mit der Farbe auf GFK ist nicht so einfach. Hatte schon überlegt eine Teichfolie auszulegen und diese dann am oberen Rand am Boot festzukleben.

Ich hatte gedacht in den Hinteren Teil eine kleine Pumpe zu legen. Das Stromkabel kann ich am Heck hinter den Pflanzen herausfinden.  

Eigentlich gerade weil ich zwei drei Fische haben möchte mache ich ja den Umbau.

Einen weiteren Teich habe ich nicht


----------



## Erin (4. Apr. 2017)

Moin Tobias,

abgesehen vom Volumen, ist es für Fische definitiv zu flach, im Sommer dürfte es sich ordentlich aufheizen und im Winter friert es zu, dann war's das für deine Fische, zumal du keine Möglichkeit hast sie umzusetzen, wenn es kritisch wird.
Durch die Sitzbänke ist auch die Schwimmfläche arg eingeschränkt. So toll die Idee ist, für Fische ist das nix.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Apr. 2017)

Aber für __ Frösche und andere Amphibien ein Traum – sofern es für sie eine Möglichkeit gibt, bei Bedarf aus dem Boot herauszukommen. Und für Miniwasserpflanzen wäre das auch eine äußerst dekorative Heimat.

Andere Option: Man könnte den Boden aus dem Dinghi entfernen, einen Teich mit ca. 1 m Tiefe in gleicher Größe ausheben, mit Folie auslegen und dann das bodenlose Boot als ansprechende Umrandung darüber platzieren, beziehungsweise sogar leicht in den Boden einlassen. Die Folienränder könnte man dann am Boot befestigen. So käme man zumindest auf die nötige Tiefe, um Fische zu überwintern. Die reine Grundfläche wäre dann allerdings immer noch recht klein, wenn ich mir das Foto vom Boot so anschaue.


----------



## supmo1969 (4. Apr. 2017)

Hi,
Du könntest das Boot mit eingefärbten Epoxydharz streichen. So wäre es sofort wasserdicht und bist von der Farbe her flexibel.
Gruß Guido


----------



## domserv (4. Apr. 2017)

Super Idee. Hat was. Aber ohne Fische. Gründe wurden ja schon genannt. Bin mal gespannt wie das Projekt wird.


----------



## TobiasK83 (4. Apr. 2017)

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. Werde nachher mal in meinen Bau- und Fachmarkt meines Vertrauens fahren und mich weiter informieren


----------



## senator20_2000 (4. Apr. 2017)

Servus!
Sorry aber ich hab nich nur nen Teich sondern bin auch Bootfahrer...Bist du dir sicher das es wirklich GFK ist??? auf den Bildern sieht es mir sehr nach ABS (oder ein Ähnlicher Kuststoff aus)...mach mal bitte an einer unauffälligen Stelle ein Probebohrung, dann weist du welche Material es wirklich ist...
das Boot besteht grob gesagt aus zwei Teilen einmal die Oberschale  und die Unterschale, wenn du sie trennst brauchst du nur noch den schwertkastenschlitz verschließen, aber das sähe dann nicht so toll aus...oder du gehst einmal mit der Flex innen am Stüllrand rum und nimmst die innere Schale raus....
Dazu würde ICH unten noch ein IBC Tank (wie in meinem Gartenteich) anflanschen und ihn unter dem Böötchen versenken, damit kommst du auf viel Extra Volumen und Tiefe...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Apr. 2017)

Genau, so in der Art meinte ich das auch.


----------



## senator20_2000 (4. Apr. 2017)

Hier noch mal der Link zu meinem Teich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/489054/


----------



## TobiasK83 (16. Apr. 2017)

So, hier mal ein Foto von meinem Boot Teich. 

Ich habe es Teichfolie ausgelegt und den Rand mit einer Kunststoffleiste am Boot angeschraubt. Die Flächen mit Basalt ausgelegt. Filter mit Springbrunnen rein und voll mit Wasser. Ein paar weitere Teichpflanze nicht werde ich mir die Tage noch besorgen.

Ich werde mal 2 kleine Goldfische rein setzten. Kann sie ja im Winter dann raus nehmen.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2017)

Hat was......aus Holz könnte es in unseren Garten passen.


----------



## klaus e (17. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Tobias,
habe dein Thema eben erst entdeckt.
Ich denke, das Boot ist nicht aus GFK sondern aus doppelwandigem ABS-Thermoplast Werkstoff. Das ist so gut wie unverrottbar, dabei aber ohne großen Aufwand voll recyclingfähig. Schau mal auf die Webseite von Terhi: http://www.terhi-boats.de/terhi-boats.html
Deine Idee finde ich gut und das mit den Fischen wurde ja schon erwähnt.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## TobiasK83 (3. Juni 2017)




----------

